# primer bulb



## corrosive (May 26, 2009)

Hi folks,,,newbie here and have read some of the other posts. It looks like many of you are very knowledgable about small engines
Here is my problem . I have a gas issue,,,,on my blower and weedeater the primer bulb doesn't come back up..Once I push it down it takes it's good ole time returning,,,,can you help please


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

Thats usually a sign that a check valve is not working inside the carburetor,cleaning the carb may help, but more often then not the carb will need to be replaced as these check valves are not repairable.


----------



## corrosive (May 26, 2009)

*thanks rotti*

had a friend tell me that it is prob better to buy new than try to repair a blower or weedeater, since they aren't too expensive,, what is your thinking on that
Being new at the engine stuff, can I assume that the carbruator is the small block that the two gas lines go into,,and does the blue gasket under it neee to be glued down


----------



## jack13man (Apr 28, 2008)

You could also check the filter inside the fuel tank. If they are plugged I have had them cause the same problem. Have a good one.


----------



## corrosive (May 26, 2009)

*Carb Issue*

They now tell me that the reason my primer bulb won't fill is because of a carb problem. On a weedeater blower,can I take the carb off myself and blow it out or clean it somehow..I don't want to pay for a repair job because the blower was inexpensive to start with lol


----------



## 2mcgrath (Oct 10, 2003)

yeah you can take the carb off and clean it,but i would go ahead and buy a carb rebuild kit for it if i was taking off,you can get them for about 12 bucks


----------

